# Meth Tuning Q's



## mattevandavis (Jun 15, 2006)

I have been working on tuning my Meth kit that i purchased over a year ago. I have everything wired up and 7 gallons ready to go in the back.
What I am facing is a complete lack of Vagcom knowledge and a beginners knowledge of Methanol.

I have the Snow stage 2 MAF kit wired to MAP per instructions here on the Vortex, and a dual nossel setup, 225 at the IC and 175 at the TB, per Lavi at Unitronic.

First:
I'm not sure where to set the start and the Full spray.

Second:
I know to log 020, 011, and 115, but block 020 is always at 0.
Any advise?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2011)

you have pm:beer:


----------

